# Gulf Trip: 7-8-2011



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

My bro's in town on leave from the Army Corps of Engineers. I took him on the yaks out to the Gulf for a bit of bottom bumping. Got a few decent red snapper each, he released a small gag, I got a lane snapper and we each got a few peanut dolphin.
































































And thanks to Ferd for the loaner kayak! Much appreciated!!!

Alex


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice report


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

cool.....tell him thanks for his service to our country...job well done. Where did ya'll launch from? if i may ask


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome catch(es), that lil dolphin is adorable


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

haha awesome dolphin. Great job and Thank You!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great report Alex. It is good to see you back out on the water, getting it done.


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

Question for you: Where were you storing those fish while you were out? I didnt see any coolers in any of the pics.

Great report!


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

Great report!!


----------



## NASTY (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like an awesome trip.


----------



## pwisenut (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the report and nice catch!


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great day man! Did your brother get any good videos while ya'll were out?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

shkad14 said:


> Question for you: Where were you storing those fish while you were out? I didnt see any coolers in any of the pics.
> 
> Great report!


I've got a PrecisionPak Yakcatch soft cooler I picked up at HotSpots a couple years ago. You can see part of it in the 4th pic down. I keep it strapped down on the bow of my yak and put a couple frozen water bottles in to keep things cool.

Alex


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Good catch again Alex. Glad you were able to get your bro on the water for some R&R. Thank him for his service.


----------

